# Watti oder nich Watti?



## Franky (23. Januar 2001)

N&acute;abend...Ich muß da nochmal was loswerden... Muß man unbedingt Wattwürmer zum Brandungsangeln mitnehmen, oder reicht es beispielsweise Seeringelwürmer mitzunehmen? Oder muß man beides dabeihaben?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ich würde beispielsweise auf Wattis verzichten und stattdessen Heringsfilet als Alternative mitnehmen.
Beide Köder sind nicht ganz billig, und die "Kneifer" halten ja auch wesentlich besser am Haken, grade, wenn man mit alles-was-drin-ist Neptun sein Blei entgegenfeuert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Was sagen da die Experten?? Kommt man um den Watti rum?

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (23. Januar 2001)

Moin Franky,
zu unserer BellyBoot Tour am Samstag nehme ich nur 100 gr Ringler mit, so zum Testen auf nem Nachlaeufer. Aber regulaer zum Brandungsangeln wurde ich lieber auf Ringler als auf Wattis verzichten.


------------------


 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Franky (23. Januar 2001)

Hi Marco,warum?? Sind die Wattis fängiger als Knieper????

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Januar 2001)

So Franky die Wattis sind in jedem Fall fängiger und immer erste Wahl für Angler wie auch für Fische. Die Kneifer sind zwar gut aber auch teuer. Ich habe oft welche dabei aber verwende sie dann als Kombiköder mit dem Watti zusammen. Das ist fängiger als Kneifer alleine.

------------------

   www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Franky (23. Januar 2001)

Hmm, also kommt man wohl nich um beides herum... Und wie siehts mit Hering als Alternative aus?

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Januar 2001)

Hering ist auch gut. Besonders wenn mann an Stellen angelt wo mit großen Butt oder sogar Steinbutt zu rechnen ist.
Bei den Würmern mußt Du nicht unbedingt beide Sorten haben aber Wattis sollten es immer sein.

------------------

   www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Franky (23. Januar 2001)

Das klingt ja nicht schlecht! Gibts noch andere "günstige" Alternativköder, die man nicht kaufen muß? Ich denke da an Krabben, oder Muscheln.


------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Januar 2001)

Muscheln sind Ok. Schön fest und für weite Würfe geeignet aber Krabben fliegen weg obwohl sie einen tollen Duft haben und bestimmt Fische anlocken. Oder mann muß eben vorsichtig in die erste Rinne werfen. Abe5r da ist nun mal nicht immer Fisch. 
Also doch wieder Watti und volle Pulle.

------------------

   www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Franky (23. Januar 2001)

Kann man die Krabben denn nicht am Haken "festbinden"??? Für meine aufgezogenen Köfis mach ich auch eine Schlaufe ins Vorfach, um sie haltbarer und gestreckt zu belassen.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Januar 2001)

Ich hab es mal versucht. War nicht so toll. 
Vieleicht wäre es besser den Haken mit der Krabbe zu beködern und einzufrieren. Dann mit Kühlbox zum Angeln und die gefrohrenen Krabben auswerfen. Das fällt bestimmt nicht ab. Ist mir ehrlich gesagt aber zu aufwendig.

------------------

   www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Uwe (24. Januar 2001)

Um auch mal meinen Senf dazuzugeben.
Eine kleine Geschichte: Eine Woche Langeland im Oktober 1998. Eine Woche Wind 7-8. Bootsangeln nur für Lebensmüde (und davon gab es einige 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! natürlich vor allem Deutsche, aber das ist ein anderes Thema auf einem anderen Board...).
Also waren wir Brandungsangeln. Und wir sind nicht unbedingt Anfänger (wenn auch nicht so&acute;ne Pros wie FFT, hihi Marco nicht rot werden). Wegen Wind gab es auch keine Wattis (die kommen meist von der Nordsee und da war noch mehr Wind), nur Ringler. Gefangen haben wir mehr als beschi.., also ehrlich sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt. Zum Glück hat es jeden Tag geregnet, so dass wir nicht nur fast nichts gefangen haben, sondern auch immer nass waren, naja egal.
Auf jeden Fall, einen Tag gabs dann Wattis käuflich zu erwerben und, wie man sich vorstellen kann, das war natürlich der einzige Tag, wo wir wenigsten einigermaßen gefangen haben.
Was lernen wir draus (und haben schon aus den anderen Beiträgen gelernt). Was wann wo besser ist, dafür gibt es kaum eine Regel und schon gar keine Garantie. Wenn man alles dabei hat, ist man natürlich auf der sicheren Seite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
aber wie schrieb Marco so schön:
Wenn Du Wattis hast ,hast Du auch Fisch !!In diesem Sinne
Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (24. Januar 2001)

Moin Franky, MS,Muschelfleisch ist ein guter Koeder und sollte mit Mullbinde "Fingerlinge" zu einer Wurst geschnuert werden, dann in 2 bis 3 cm lange Stuecke schneiden und durch die Mullbinde bekoedern. Das selbe kann man auch mit Krabbenfleisch machen.Allerdings ein Nachteil, wenn es Abends im Dunkeln richtig zur Sache geht kommst Du mit dem anfertigen des Koedermaterials nicht nach, vorallem nicht im Sommer wenn dann nach die "lebenden" Krabben ihren Teil haben wollen. Also Kombinieren kannst Du alles
Wattis / Ringler
Heringsfetzen / Wattis
Heringsfetzen / Ringler
usw usw. Pur ,jeder Koeder fuer sich geht auch. Aber wenn Du Wattis hast ,hast Du auch Fisch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








------------------


 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Franky (24. Januar 2001)

Hallo ihr,in meiner "ach-so-großen" Literaturkiste hab ich ein wunderschönes altes "Handbuch vom Meeresfischen" gefunden. Da sind noch Zeichnungen von Bambusruten drin. Sacht jemandem "Dick und Ann Murray" etwas??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zum Thema Krabben: die binden die am Haken mehr oder weniger fest, bzw. der Haken wird in ein stramm gewickeltes Netz gelegt, das der Krabbe "angelegt" wird....und eines verspreche ich Euch zweien, Marco und Uwe, wenn ich mit Wattis keinen Fisch fange, komme ich persönlich bei Euch vorbei! Jawollja!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Januar 2001)

Zu mir kannst de auch kommen Franky. Würde mich freuen.

------------------

   www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Januar 2001)

Hi Matte!
Der Wattwurm ist das beste an Ködern an der Ostsee. Alles andere ist nur zum probieren wenn nichts beißt. Wenn allerdings auf Ringler gut gefangen wird sollte mann ihn dabei haben sonst hat mann Trauer.
Mit den bunten Murmeln ist es auch so ne Sache. Mal sind sie gut dann wieder nicht. Das ist jeden Tag anders und das muß mann raus kriegen. 
Das ist der Reiz beim Brandungsangeln.

------------------

   www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Franky (27. Januar 2001)

N&acute;abend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




das heißt also, ordentlich von den anderen Anglern (Profies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )abgeschaut und nachgemacht, damit man Fisch bekommt, oder wie??

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Matte (28. Januar 2001)

Ein Thüringerwaldbewohner will sich auch mal einmischen.
Ich habe mal gelesen das in der Ostsee der Ringel sehr wenig bringen soll, im Gegensatz zur Nordsee.
Stimmt das?
Ich hatte immer besseren Erfolg mit Watt als mit Ringel (Ostsee)
Und bringen diese bunten Perlen was, da soll es doch auch Unterschiede geben.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Januar 2001)

Jo Franky richtig erkannt. Aber die "Profis" wissen auch nicht immer was gut fängt. Duie müssen ganau so probieren un testen.

------------------

   www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Kalle (28. Januar 2001)

Hi,
Ich benutze manchmal auch Krabbenöl,oder Heringsöl für die Wattis.Mal beissen sie besser mal schlechter.Ist immer ein Versuch wert.Allerdings muß ich sagen,das ich viel mit den roten und Orangen Perlchen und Silberblättchen über`n Haken gefangen hab.
Und dann auch nur mit Einzelhaken. Probieren geht über Studieren...... 

------------------
>Kalle


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (28. Januar 2001)

Moin Kalle,
genau richtig, immer testen und ausprobieren das bringt auch den Erfolg.


------------------


 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Meeresangler01 (29. Januar 2001)

Hallo Franky,Wattwürmer solltest Du immer! dabei haben da sie eine größere Duftspur hinterlassen als Seeringelwürmer. Das ist gerade dann wichtig wenn kein Wind vorhanden ist oder mann bei ablandigem Wind fischt. Seeringelwürmer sind nur zu deren Paarungszeit ein Hit. Dann schwimmen tausende von Seeringelwürmern im Freiwasser herum und sind somit ein wahrer Leckerbissen für die Fische.GrußThomas


----------



## Matte (29. Januar 2001)

Moin ThomasWann ist nun Paarungszeit?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Januar 2001)

Na nu würde ich aber auch gerne wissen wann die Ringler sich besonders lieb haben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------

   www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Franky (29. Januar 2001)

Da bin ich ja gespannt!!!! Vielleicht sollten wir dann mal ein Brandungsangeln organisieren und das schamlos ausnutzen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Meeresangler01 (29. Januar 2001)

Hallo Leute,früher war die Paarungszeit immer Ende März bis Anfang April so 1 - 2 Wochen. Aber bei den warmen Wintern hat sich das alles unkontrolliert verschoben. Mit etwas Glück erwischt man mal ein solches Wochenende, ansonsten Pech gehabt und warten aufs nächste Jahr.Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Januar 2001)

Und wie bekommt man das mit? Ich mein wenn die Würmer so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 na Du weißt schon. 

------------------

   www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Matte (29. Januar 2001)

Wir schicken Franky den Spanner einfach auf Wache!


----------



## Meeresangler01 (29. Januar 2001)

Das mit den Würmern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ist reine Glückssache. Manchmal sieht mann Sie beim Meerforellenangeln aber dann hat mann ja meist keine Brandungssachen dabei.Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## Franky (29. Januar 2001)

Eck kumm ji gliecks watt röver dor!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Frechheit, sowas!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wer hat denn damit angefangen??? ICH nicht!!! Jawollja! *thomasdenschwarzenpeterrüberschieb*

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------

